# crystal red tintcoat with tint????



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has a picture of a cruze with 50% front and 35% rear tint? I'm no longer into the gangster blacked out look but I still want a little tint. Even if its not red I would still like to see it


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Even 50% all around would be nice to see


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Do you live in va? I know that's state limits here but this is mine with 35 in the front and 20 rear, a little darker then your asking for but my 2 yo likes it a lot better  hope it helps



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I would love to go that dark. I live in canada, I'm allowed to go as dark as I want in the rear but front tint is illegal that's why I was trying to go 50% front so its like a barely smoked look.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I was at a tint shop a few weeks ago getting a price on getting mine done and was looking at the 50% front and 20% rear 5 windows. Guy told me that it would darken them ( front ) up, but you would still be able to see into the vehicle. Which is fine be me.

I think 20% would be batter and you might be able to get away with having the 50% on the front as the back will be darker.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I would like to see one with 50% I'm looking at a silver one but the red is growing on me


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Go with CRT all day! I'm getting 35% all around done once it warms up. Tints plus blacking out all the chrome on CRT (in my opinion) looks so good.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I like the smoked window look. Go to black and I find cars start to look like a beater


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

This is factory (about 20 in the rear) and 50 up front


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

When you guys get your windows tinted, are you leaving the windshield untouched?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I may be doing mine in the spring - 35% front/rear and then the 5% strip on the windshield.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've always left my windshield alone, I could see cops losing it if you had your windshield tinted where I live.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's the darkest I could picture getting away with hopo99. Makes me think 50/35 will be perfect.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

It's pretty much irrelevant, but I'll be getting 20% all around on my Blue Ray Metallic...including the front strip on the windshield. On my other car (07 Cobalt) I have 35% all around, nothing on the windshield. 

I live in the Twin Cities and MN law states 50% is legal all around and nothing on the windshield. I have numerous friends who have never had a problem with 20% and depending on where you drive, you may or may not have problems. I even have a friend with limo tint on his C5 Z06 and has never gotten pulled over for it.

I don't really find 50% to be worth it. 40 or 35% is the lightest I would go for there to be any benefit. With 50% there really are no benefits of heat reduction (perhaps just that it would take longer before the car heats up to the same temp as before being tinted) or privacy at all. The only benefit I can really see is reduced glare from the sun and headlights.

My 2 cents.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

It also provides UV protection.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have crystal red with crystalline 50% sides and rear a 90% windsheild


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Could you post a picture?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yes hifiruzer please post a few


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is a couple of pictures of my wifes 13 ltz with 50% all around.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you have any pictures of that not in the shade?


----------

